# 20 gallon vert



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is the quick construction journal:
































And here is the planting of the back wall:


----------



## S2H5287 (Sep 7, 2006)

Cool broms. and nice big plants at the bottom. Although i dont know what those are or how big they may get, but im sure you do and if not then hooray for suprises


----------



## Amphiman (Nov 8, 2007)

That is a great looking tank congrats. What is it going to be housing?


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks guys. the ET fern in the bottom right will get big but is managable with pruning. the epiphytic fern on the left is fully grown. I got my door on today and im using flourite as a drainage layer then fiberglass screen then peat moss. with lots of leaf litter on top.


----------



## S2H5287 (Sep 7, 2006)

cool cool, but dont keep us in the dark, what kind of darts or other are going in there?


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

oh sorry, haha. im getting 1.1 D. Ventrimaculatus from Josh's frogs (blue legged) i ordered them yesterday so i think i might get them this coming Tuesday


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

You'll love your vents. They'll probably be very shy up until they start breeding, but now that mine have started, I see them out all the time.


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

How long do you think it will be before they start breeding. im getting them as a 1.1 pair. But im thinking they may not be fully mature yet their gender is discernable. these are actually my first darts and my first thumbs and my first vertical tank build. im pretty much diving in (im also prepared though)


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I bought younger vents from Josh and mine are actually out quite a bit. I've got a lot of litter and such though. Many times when I initially walk up they will tuck away for a moment, but they usually pop out pretty quickly. They've even got to the point that when I add fruit flies they come running out and could care less that I'm there. Make sure to add springtails as well. My guys spend almost the entire day down in the litter hunting those stupid things  I'm assuming that you bought a sexed pair? I got a trio and I haven't heard any calling yet, but I'm just now getting to the point where I might. I'm not usually around in the mornings to hear any though so if they take the weekends off I may be out of luck.


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

im definately going to have lots of leaf litter. im thinking that i will gring up beech leaves and oak leaves then put the leaves like magnolia on top whole. I have some bugs that came in with the plants that im not going to try to get rid of

springtails are my best option because there is a chance that i wont be there every single day. thats also why i didnt design any ventilation. i need to keep up humidity in between mistings


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

i finally got my doors on and the floor planted:








































































I like this last reflective shot


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

The viv looks great. I'm not sure I like the white silicone though


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

oh yeah i dont like it either. i would never do it again. but its my first ever and it wont affect the frogs quality of life


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

and finally done. Leaf Litter:


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

now that I've got nothing to do on the viv im kind of freaking out. I cant wait for my frogs to come tuesday. It is basically halloween break here at Fallston High. So this was the perfect time to order my frogs because i have off monday and tuesday. so I'll just be sitting around waiting for them to get here. I have to wait until Nov. 8th to get my springtails and my fruitflys are coming a few days after the frogs come. So i think I'll have to go to petco and get some of their really overpriced cultures.

Also. i got 4 producing cultures for two frogs. so my questio is this. how long can four cultures last if i take from each one a little bit at a time?


----------



## swigen (Aug 24, 2007)

Love the viv, very clean and colorful while also providing excellent habitat. One suggestion if I may, I think it needs one small unique piece of driftwood on the floor (center back) to pull everything together and ease the transition of the vertical and horizontal space. It would also add some more usable space for the frogs. Just a thought, either way compliments on the viv!


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

swigen said:


> Love the viv, very clean and colorful while also providing excellent habitat. One suggestion if I may, I think it needs one small unique piece of driftwood on the floor (center back) to pull everything together and ease the transition of the vertical and horizontal space. It would also add some more usable space for the frogs. Just a thought, either way compliments on the viv!


i really want to do that but i havent found anything good in the way of driftwood. however the bottom of the background slopes enough that the transition is pretty smooth.

Im definately looking for a good piece though


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

so my frogs are coming tuesday and i ordered a deluxe fruit fly kit without flys. four producig melanogaster cultures. and a culture of temperate springtails. all of that should come a few days after the frogs get here


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

also i have been monitoring the temps and humidity and oddly enough it is warmer towards the floor than nearest the compact fluorescent. the hottest it has ever been was 77degrees and the lowest was around 71. humidity has been very stable never dippinng or spiking. it stays from 90-98% humidity


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

looks awsome! your vents will love it.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

tanks looks very cool, i love the background with the broms!!


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

I planted the foor a little more and the leaf litter is starting to look good. And guess what! The frogs came. and my springtails fruitflies and kit came too. Here are some shots. also...

i got eggs!


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

there are more eggs in a brom i couldnt get photos of. there were four or five eggs in the other one. im going to let them care for the eggs


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## vivariman (Sep 26, 2007)

I love that tank *and *those vents (double whammy!) 

How did the eggs turn out? Any more eggs?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

By the look of the wide female in the last pic, if he hasn't had eggs recently, he's going to!


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm about to start a 20g vert tank with verts as well, The tank looks great!!!


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

nice all around.. frogs and setup... good luck


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks, the eggs were no good and i hope the next ones are good. All of the original fronds on the Et fern in the bottom left have rotted. but the rhizomes have sent up a ton of new fronds that are just now unfolding. im hoping that they will be acclimated this time and wont rot on me. 

Im also looking for a good piece of driftwood. the front just seems too empty


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Update! Re: 20 gallon vert*









































































and a taste of the newest project:


----------



## KCBALLer (Feb 5, 2009)

what is the plant that was at the top but now you moved to the bottom? the all green one with wide leaves. thanks, nate


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

not quite sure which one you are talking about. sorry but there are lots of green plants in there. a bromeliad maybe?


----------



## KCBALLer (Feb 5, 2009)

this one


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

Thats a bromeliad. I forget the type but its from Antone


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

another update, and my little brother has taken a liking to geckos


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

A neat shot: 








Turns out what I bought as a 1.1 pair is actually 0.2. 








And a pup explosion:








See if you can spot them all!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks great!!


----------

